# How much can you DB shrug ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Possibly in wrong section but how much can you DB shrug ?

I can get up to the 60's then my grip gives up ?

Interested to see what you guys can do.

Over to you ?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DBs only go up to 50kg in gym i could do more, but i use straps with the 50s.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

trap bar probably 140 kg with a proper squeeze .... and doing it effectively !!!

DB's i find 55 kg does mine nicely use straps to help with grip as i always do shrugs last !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> trap bar probably 140 kg with a proper squeeze .... and doing it effectively !!!


I cant use our shrug thing, too wide for me.


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Gym only goes to 50kg but can do these but tbh a bit awkward - would prefer to do shrugs with a trap bar alas no such thing in the gym.

IMO strap are cool when doing shrugs if it helps you lift with out the grip giving way and therefore maintain better form etc.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

110kg barbell cant do many bout 5/6 its working a treat though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Possibly in wrong section but how much can you DB shrug ?
> 
> I can get up to the 60's then my grip gives up ?
> 
> ...


Wtf wrong section???You're a mod!!

Anyway my mates gym has 90's and done them ok no straps


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I use to use the 65kg's in my old gym, but i needed sur grip on my hands, it's like tacky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Wtf wrong section???You're a mod!!
> 
> Anyway my mates gym has 90's and done them ok noi straps


Yeah but its not form or technique related or strongman so was a bit unsure.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

50 with out straps. Been using shrug machine thingy lately tho.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah but its not form or technique related or strongman so was a bit unsure.


If you don't know we are fooked:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> If you don't know we are fooked:lol:


Scarb will delete it soon enough

:lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Wtf wrong section???You're a mod!!
> 
> Anyway my mates gym has 90's and done them ok no straps


Very impressive mate, well done


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Last time I did some I was 74kg, doing sets of 6-8 of 50s without any straps. Grip is the real issue not strength for me, I dont ever slowly put them down also lmao as they literally come out my hands and never hit my feet (TOUCH WOOD).


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Very impressive mate, well done


Thanks mate,we was fookin about the other day,you know ,you pick things up,,,,,,

Well we were talking and doing so and bang x8 reps lol,

Since TrT my weights have gone up fast!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

NickDuffy said:


> Last time I did some I was 74kg, doing sets of 6-8 of 50s without any straps. Grip is the real issue not strength for me, I dont ever slowly put them down also lmao as they literally come out my hands and never hit my feet (TOUCH WOOD).


Grip is part of strength Imo


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have a problem with my fingers on my left hand, i think it's called Viking disease, they started to curl inward when i was about 40, my dad had it, it's a [email protected] trying to hold onto a heavy weight, because my grip gives out, sometimes it hurts like fcuk, after workout the next day or two


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well it's my little finger , and the one next to it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well it's my little finger , and the one next to it


Thatcher claw?????


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Here is what i have, it has stopped me from doing pull ups because of the pain

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dupuytren's_contracture


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Here is what i have, it has stopped me from doing pull ups because of the pain
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dupuytren's_contracture


My Aunt has it,can be delt with though?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

My dad had an operation on his hand, but to be honest it just went back to how it was, my doctor told me to go back to him when i could not place my hand flat on a table top, it's a real pain in the a$$ though


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

In the past I'd never use straps or hooks but as I've gotten a touch older - I've gotten wiser and said fcuk it - I'm working traps not grip! LoL

Must ask the JJB gym to 'invest' in a trap bar!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Get the 80s up for 10 with straps


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i go up to 35kg per side for db's, and upto 60kg on the bb for shrugs.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dbs only go up to 50 but I shrug them at the end of my bb shrugs just to finish off


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

105kg dumbbells are the biggest I have played with.

300KG strict shrug on a bar


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

My gym only goes up to 80kg, but i can do them for 9-10 reps

very rarely do them though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Scarb will delete it soon enough
> 
> :lol:


Not yet!

Oh and 200k shrugs are Gtg now:lol:

15 reps perfect form!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

DBs only go to 50kg in my gym so this 

BB shrug had 4 1/2 plates with good form up.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

my gym has 75kg db and have shrugged with them but i get way better results when i low the weight and get some volume in with a good squeeze. i do this with 40kg-50kg and usually at the start of my w/o after machine pull overs to pre weaken my traps and lats so my biceps don't give way before my lats


----------



## kirkp (Sep 22, 2013)

can shrug 80kg ten reps then drop 10kg off for the next three sets off ten with no straps have got a very good grip some say the best in the gym


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll just quietly leave with my 25kg plates then...


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't shrug, hyperactive traps caused by spinal problems FTW


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Use 140kg on a bar with straps for a few sets of 12, i normaly do them half way through a set of deadlifts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Find it a very unnatural movement with a bar.

52's aren't a problem but that's with straps.

I built my traps deadlifting though as I seldom shrug.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Think my pb is 330kg, regularly do 300kg+


----------

